# Non-classical Top 5s !



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

1. Name any artist or band you like. 
2. Post a top 5 of your favorite tracks by that artist or band (non-classical music).
3. Provide links if possible (youtube or otherwise). Only links, please do not embed the videos!
4. You can post alternative top 5s to existing ones posted by other members.

Go!

I'll start:

*Tangerine Dream*

1. Rubycon Part 1




2. Ricochet Part 2




3. Tangram Set 1




4. Zeit




5. Cloudburst Flight (Force Majeure)


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

*Elvenking* (folk/power metal)

Pagan Purity
White Willow
Seasonspeech
Moonchariot
The Druid Ritual of Oak


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

*Television*

See No Evil
Venus
Friction
Marquee Moon
Torn Curtain


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Wayne Shorter

Footprints





Sanctuary





Dear sir





Teru





Iris


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Following the precedent of Fleetwood Mac, where a group is considered a unity over a very long career with many changes of personnel, but retains the two key figures of Mick Fleetwood and John McVie, I will focus on Jefferson Airplane/Jefferson Starship. The dynamic duo of Grace Slick and Paul Kantner are the constants here, with Marty Balin flickering in and out of membership. Herewith my top 5 JeffersonAirplaneStarship submissions:

From _Surrealistic Pillow_, Today
From _Crown of Creation_, The House at Pooneil Corners
From _Volunteers_, Wooden Ships
From _Dragonfly_, Caroline
From _Spitfire_, St. Charles

Two of these songs, Wooden Ships and St. Charles, are among my top ten best ever by anybody rock/pop songs. And the list of JeffersonAirplaneStarship songs that could be added beyond the five above is a long one. Sorry for not supplying links, but they are all quite accessible.


----------



## GreenMamba (Oct 14, 2012)

The Replacements.

Left of the Dial





B******s of Young





Johnny's Gonna Die





I.O.U.





Androgynous


----------



## Dim7 (Apr 24, 2009)

GreenMamba said:


> B******s of Young


I think that looks naughtier with the asterisks than when properly written. I know the auto-censor is to blame though.


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

CAN
1 - Future Days
2 - Mother Sky
3 - Animal Waves
4 - Halleluhwah
5 - Bring Me Coffee or Tea


----------



## FPwtc (Dec 3, 2014)

King Crimson
1 - Larks' Tongues in Aspic Pt 1
2 - A Sailor's Tale
3 - Cirkus
4 - Exiles
5 - Red


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

*Manuel Göttsching / Ashra*

1. E2 - E4




2. Deep Distance




3. Echo Waves




 (first track)
4. 77 Slightly Delayed




5. Nightdust


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Alan Jackson

Good Time
Midnight in Montgomery
Here in the Real World
Drive (for Daddy Gene)
She's Got the Rhythm (and I've Got the Blues)


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

The Doors:

Break on Thru (to the Other Side)






The End






Unknown Soldier






When The Music's Over ('Absolutely Live' version)






L.A. Woman


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Zappa/ Mothers of Invention

1. Mr. Green Genes (clip of Mr. Green Genes Medley, Texas 1973)






2. Stuff up the Cracks (Clip of alternate longer version)






3. Oh No (1974 Live clip below)






4. Peaches En Regalia (clip- Talichova Komorní Filharmonie during the 2012 edition of Golden Prague International Television Festival)






5. Brown Shoes Don't Make It (clip- concert in 1969 by the Mothers Of Invention at the Royal Albert Hall)






6. Watermelon In Easter Hay (Added as found nice live clip 1988)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Egberto Gismonti born 1947 in Rio.

These are his most famous melodies.

Maracatu 




Frevo 




Loro 




Em Familia 




Sete aneis 




Here's a medley performed live.


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

Johnny Winter

Really hard to pick five favorites but...

Dallas (Johnny Winter)
Leland Mississippi Blues (Johnny Winter)
Hustled Down in Texas (Second Winter)
Prodigal Son (And)
Check out Her Mamma (Hey, Where's Your Brother)


----------



## Dr Johnson (Jun 26, 2015)

Steely Dan

Bodhisattva

Monkey In Your Soul

Black Cow

Home At Last

Babylon Sisters


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Morimur said:


> *Television*
> 
> See No Evil
> Venus
> ...


The two-guitar segment between the vocals in _Marquee Moon_ is far and away the best part of the whole album, especially at the end where the sparks fly in all directions..... _Bolero_ for guitars.


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

Roxy Music;

In every dreamhome a heartache; For your pleasure, 1973

If there is something; Roxy Music, 1972

Love is the drug; Siren, 1975

Out of the blue; Country Life, 1974

More than this; Avalon, 1982

Threads need pictures, especially R.M. covers. Click to enlarge; for your pleasure..


----------



## MJongo (Aug 6, 2011)

*Pere Ubu*

Heart of Darkness

Final Solution

Non-alignment Pact

The Modern Dance

Humor Me


----------



## cwarchc (Apr 28, 2012)

Black Sabbath (but only with Ozzie)

Into the Void





The Wizard





War Pigs





Black Sabbath





Iron man


----------



## SixFootScowl (Oct 17, 2011)

cwarchc said:


> Black Sabbath (but only with Ozzie)
> 
> War Pigs


I am not a Black Sabbath fan since high school (1970s) but War Pigs is IMO there greatest song and that one I will definitely still listen to.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

Carla Bley
Why 



Pretend You're in Love 



More Brahms 



Lawns 



Útviklingssang


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

tortkis said:


> Carla Bley
> Why
> 
> 
> ...


the problem with Carla is that some of her best tunes are played by other musicians, like Jesus Maria, Vashkar (the version made by Paul Bley on Footlose is definitely my favorite) or Beast blues (for George Russell), and my favorite album with her playing on it is The hapless child made by Micheal Mantler

Jesus Maria





from her albums a couple of favorites are Song of the jungle stream from Tropic appetites and Tijuana traffic


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Michael Learns To Rock

1. The Actor

2. Paint My Love

3. 25 Minutes

4. Someday

5. That's Why (You Go Away ) :angel:


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

My top 5 favorite tracks from my top ten favorite rock bands/artists.

*Led Zeppelin*:
The Battle of Evermore
When the Levee Breaks
The Song Remains the Same
Heartbreaker
Achilles Last Stand

*The Doors*:
Riders on the Storm
LA Woman
Love Her Madly
The Crystal Ship
The End

*Pink Floyd*:
Echoes
Shine On You Crazy Diamond
The Scarecrow
Dogs
Brick in the Wall

*Days of the New*:
Touch of Anger
Angry Light
Whimsical
Now
Cling

*The Smiths*:
How Soon is Now?
Heaven Knows I'm Miserable Now
The Headmaster Ritual
Barbarism Begins at Home
Back to the Old House

*Stone Temple Pilots*:
Wicked Garden
Where the River Goes
Silvergun Superman
Trippin' on a Hole in A Paper Heart
Interstate Love Song

*The Tea Party*:
In This Time
Dreams of Reason
Fire in the Head
The Messenger
Raven Skies

*Jimi Hendrix*:
All Along the Watchtower
Angel
Burning of the Midnight Lamp
Long Hot Summer Night
Izabella

*Eric Clapton* (includes his collaborations):
Little Girl
It Ain't Right
Crossroads
Little Queen of Spades
Lay Down Sally

*The Tragically Hip*:
Fully Completely
Lookin' For a Place to Happen
Pigeon Camera
Bobcaygeon
Membership


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Little Queen of Spades is fantastic in concert. I've just seen the videos on YouTube, but I imagine it is even better live.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

tdc said:


> My top 5 favorite tracks from my top ten favorite rock bands/artists.
> 
> *Led Zeppelin*:
> The Battle of Evermore
> ...


Tragically Hip and Tea Party? I smell a Canuck!


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Valzinho (Norival Carlos Teixeira )

Doce veneno





Óculos Escuros 





Tudo foi surpresa





Felicidade





Tres de setembro


----------



## Iean (Nov 17, 2015)

Kula Shaker :

1. Into The Deep

2. Shower Your Love

3. 303

4. Hush

5. Govinda :angel:


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Current 93:

In the Heart of the Wood and What I Found There
The Teeth of the Winds of the Sea
The Blue Gates of Death
Oh Coal Black Smith
Christ and the Pale Queens Mighty in Sorrow

(could easily be another five... their overall quality is stupefying.)

Death in June:

Fall Apart
Runes and Men
The Honour of Silence
But, What Ends When The Symbols Shatter?
Rose Clouds of Holocaust


----------



## regenmusic (Oct 23, 2014)

Synergy

Warriors
Chateau
Relay Breakdown
On Presuming to be Modern
Slaughter on 10th Avenue


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)

derek and the dominos
why does love have to b so sad 



little wing 



bell bottom blues 



Allman Bros band
whipping post 



in memory of Elizabeth reed


----------



## senza sordino (Oct 20, 2013)

Traffic

Dear Mr Fantasy
Feelin' Alright
Glad
Low Spark of High Heeled Boys
40 000 headmen


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

Magma

Mekanik Kommandoh





K.A. 1





Kobia Iss Deh Hundin





Zombies





Hhai


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

^ I really enjoyed the first one, great stuff


----------



## DiesIraeCX (Jul 21, 2014)

Top 5 songs from five of The Smiths' albums.

The Smiths is my favorite band by quite a margin.

*The Queen is Dead*

1. Vicar in a tutu
2. There is a light that never goes out
3. Cemetary gates
4. Bigmouth strikes again
5. The boy with the thorn in his side

I wish I could fit more songs in, but I Know It's Over, there are only five spots. So many great songs, my overall favorite album.

*Meat is Murder*

1. Barbarism begins at home
2. The headmaster ritual
3. Rusholme ruffians
4. I want the one I can't have
5. How soon is now

*The Smiths*

1. This charming man (my favorite Smiths song)
2. What difference does it make?
3. Hand in glove
4. Pretty girls make graves
5. You've got everything now

Ask me why these are my favorite songs and I'll spit in your eye, oh, ask me why and I'll spit in your eye.

*Strangeways, Here We Come*

1. Girlfriend in a coma
2. Last night I dreamt that somebody loved me
3. Stop me if you think you've heard this one before
4. A rush and push and this land is ours
5. I started something I couldn't finish

That's only four albums, you say? Well, see number 5 right above.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

*Ozric Tentacles*

1. Spiralmind




2. Myriapod




3. A Gift of Wings




4. Sultana Detrii




5. Shima Koto


----------



## Simon Moon (Oct 10, 2013)

^^^

Used to be a big OT fan! Still like them a lot.

Today, I'll go with Mahavishnu Orchestra.

Eternity's Breath





Noonward Race





Meeting of the Spirits and You Know You Know





Vision is a Naked Sword


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

*Brian Eno*

Only ambient stuff.

1. Dunwich Beach, Autumn, 1960 (by far the best)
2. First Light
3. A Stream with Bright Fish
4. Deep Blue Day
5. Discreet Music


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Strange Magic said:


> The two-guitar segment between the vocals in _Marquee Moon_ is far and away the best part of the whole album, especially at the end where the sparks fly in all directions..... _Bolero_ for guitars.


I couldn't agree more. It reminds me of the two-guitar ascending scale in _Whipping Post_. The whole album is great.


----------



## Bluecrab (Jun 24, 2014)

Florestan said:


> Johnny Winter
> 
> Really hard to pick five favorites but...
> 
> ...


:tiphat:

Dude... you left out _Memory Pain_ (Second Winter). One of his best songs ever. And then there's _Be Careful with a Fool_...


----------



## Strange Magic (Sep 14, 2015)

Here are five more--this time it's Love:

From Love: She Comes in Colors
From Da Capo: Alone Again Or, Maybe the People Would be the Times or Between Clark and Hilldale, Live and Let Live, You Set the Scene


----------



## norman bates (Aug 18, 2010)

Tim Buckley (this one is difficult)

Dream letter
Love from room 109 at the islander (on pacific coast highway)
Cafè
Anonymous proposition
Starsailor


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

cwarchc said:


> Black Sabbath (but only with Ozzie)
> 
> Into the Void
> 
> ...


What, no Paranoid?!? What of my favorite songs.


----------



## TwoFlutesOneTrumpet (Aug 31, 2011)

Pink Floyd

1. Wish You Were Here 




2. Another Brick in the Wall 




3. Money 




4. Shine on You Crazy Diamond 




5. Mother


----------



## Rach Man (Aug 2, 2016)

Strange Magic said:


> Following the precedent of Fleetwood Mac, where a group is considered a unity over a very long career with many changes of personnel, but retains the two key figures of Mick Fleetwood and John McVie, I will focus on Jefferson Airplane/Jefferson Starship. The dynamic duo of Grace Slick and Paul Kantner are the constants here, with Marty Balin flickering in and out of membership. Herewith my top 5 JeffersonAirplaneStarship submissions:
> 
> From _Surrealistic Pillow_, Today
> From _Crown of Creation_, The House at Pooneil Corners
> ...


All five of your picks are great. But Caroline and St. Charles are extra special. Marty Balin really sings as good as he ever did and with Grace's high notes on St. Charles, usually it just gives goose bumps. I have to agree that St. Charles is as good as any song in the Rock genre. I had the pleasure of seeing them live right after those last two albums. The show was in a small venue and they were spectacular.

On a side note, Marty Balin does not get the high praise as a vocalist. He has one of the best, smooth voices in the genre; one of my favorites.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Peter Green/Fleetwood Mac 

The supernatural





John Mayall & Peter Green [The Bluesbreakers] - Out of Reach





Fleetwood Mac Peter Green - Black Magic Woman (Live Boston Tea Party) 1970





Fleetwood Mac - Man of the world 1969





Fleetwood Mac - Rattlesnake Shake


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)

DiesIraeCX said:


> Top 5 songs from five of The Smiths' albums.
> 
> The Smiths is my favorite band by quite a margin.
> 
> ...


Interesting I didn't realize there were versions of Meat is Murder that have the track How Soon is Now on it. I think How Soon is Now is an important Smiths song because it is their only track that seems a little more spacious in form and somewhat 'epic'.

The Smiths all around style is actually a little more 'popish' than most of my favorite bands, but I can forgive them of that because they were just that damn good.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

*Klaus Schulze*

1 & 2. Crystal Lake / Velvet Voyage




3. Floating




 (0:00-27:10)
4. Friedrich Nietzsche




5. Return of the Tempel (with Manuel Göttsching)


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Bruce Cockburn

All The Diamonds 





Mama Just Wants To Barrelhouse All Night Long





Incandescent Blue





Burden Of The Angel/Beast





Birmingham Shadows


----------



## MoonlightSonata (Mar 29, 2014)

*Queen*
Bohemian Rhapsody
The Show Must Go On
The Prophet's Song
Somebody To Love
Innuendo


----------



## ST4 (Oct 27, 2016)

The only Queen songs I'll take are "Tie your mother down", "mustapha" and "Innendo", those songs are brilliant and either proggy or almost heavy metal


----------

